# py-matrix-synapse and pythons



## wlnx (Feb 23, 2019)

Hello.
I'm using

`freebsd-version
12.0-RELEASE-p3`

I'm looking into net-im/py-matrix-synapse:

`:/usr/ports/net-im/py-matrix-synapse # make FLAVOR=py36 all-depends-list | grep python
/usr/ports/lang/python36
/usr/ports/lang/python27`

It has wide dependency graph. Is there a way to find what port requires lang/python27 without building the graph manually in something like yed?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## IPTRACE (Sep 11, 2019)

Hello!

Have you tried to use pkg 
	

	




						pkg-install(8)
					






					www.freebsd.org
				



 to install synapse?
It will install all dependencies.

`pkg install py36-matrix-synapse`


----------



## wlnx (Sep 11, 2019)

IPTRACE said:


> Hello!
> 
> Have you tried to use pkg
> 
> ...


I don't have troubles installing, thanks. I have an odd idea to install system without py27. But it seems to be unreachable for now. =(


----------

